# Abzockerei mit 01377 Rufnummer



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Gestern Abend hat mein Handy nur einmal geklingelt, und dann einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von 01377 270025 angezeigt? Was kostet mir dieser Anruf? Kann ich was dagegen machen?


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2005)

Hier lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89711#89711

_Da es zu dem Thema bereits einen Thread gibt, habe ich diesen Thread geschlossen. DJ/Mod_


----------

